

For $100 I Explain Why I Do Open Source (RailsApps Project) - DanielKehoe
http://blog.railsapps.org/post/18499961991/for-100-i-explain-why-i-do-open-source

======
DanielKehoe
Does this resonate for you? How much does appreciation play a role in
motivating you to develop open source projects?

